# 8&Bait Casting Practice Question



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I was trying to figure a way of practicing casting an get used to throwing 8&Bait at th same time.

I ws thinking about tying up a normal fish finder rig but instead of tying on a hook,tie a 2oz sinker on to simmulate th bait. Anybody tried this?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

CDog,

I've heard of guys using large (6" or larger) shad bodies as the "bait".


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Just use a cut piece of plastic shad body on fish-finder rig with an 8 oz pyramid sinker.Getting use to throwing the 8oz is all you are trying to do.
bob


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

hey cdog did you get your rod yet?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nope I been hibernating in th cold weather and had a smoke event(thank goodness no fire) on friday so I got my hands full right now.

PS Thanks for th replies,I'll try th shad body.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Cdog,

I can relate to your desire to get the "8&Bait" realistic cast scenario. Ever toss a chunk of bunker, a mullet head, or a small Spot while in full dress OBX battle regalia 2am @ the Point w/20-30 others doing the conga line w/a stiff SW or NE wind  Yeah buddy, now your talking real "fun" conditions  

I was considering/interested in finding out more about this "extreme casting clinic", question I have for you all is - how much is gained by the casting clinic and/or how much really translates to real field conditions. And has anyone ever thought of having a casting competition, division, or subculture for those of us who normally/prefer throw 8&Bait where we'd compete in the aforementioned conditions  

Go long,

`bucket


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Cdog,

You and I could use more info RE:8&Bait question/discussion from the distance casters ?! 

What gives have I (once again) offended or am I to much of a rube to even garner a response  

Lock & Load,

`bucket


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

hi guy,s, they have an event in NZ using a simulated bait, a 6" piece of wooden dowel. i can,t remember much else about the rules at the moment but i have a set somewhere that i,ll try and dig out. regards peter


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Bucket,

Any opportunity to attend a clinic, seminar or a castamuck would be time well spent. A good portion of the fishing I do (the point at hatteras or sharkin at fort fisher) requires 8nbait. The techniques you will learn or maybe just a small refinement to you cast can help alot. The 8nbait competitions are usually held after the main events of a tourney and use the same field layout so the wind is a crapshoot. The conditions are as close as reasonably possible with 8oz pyramid and a chunk of sassy shad for bait.

Come on out, its fun.

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

just do not sign up behind or in front of tommy at a cast-a-muck, guaranteed 25mph wind in your face.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hello,

The attached image is the rig used, the minimum snell lenght is 3".

I hope this helps.

Blaine


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Tommy/Blaine
Great responses to a difficult request and question to answer on the board.
bob


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi bucket, I have never used 8nbait during practice at a field. I only use 5 & 6oz's. As for the casting seminar; I will speak for myself. I am a beginner in casting a long distance. I am also somewhat of a beginner when using a casting reel. The 1st day of the seminar almost seemed useless; because it simply was not coming together for me. But on the 2nd day, it came together. Before the seminar my best was 300'; and my best on the 2nd day was around 550'. My longest at Crisfield was around 465'. Did I gain anything? Yes I did! I gained a better respect for what it takes to throw a piece of lead a long, long, long way. I learned how to throw a little further; & I made some wonderful friends. I am also looking forward to getting my 1st Zziplex in a couple of weeks. Just my .02. Larry the pelican man.


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

Hi Cdog & Bucket

I strongly believe that practicing the right casting technique is more important than practicing with an 8&bait rig. For one thing it’s too heavy a lead to practice good casting technique with. using a lighter lead (5 – 6 oz) will allow you to have more control during the cast. Casting is all about control, (getting the lead in the right position at the right speed before the hit (the push and pull)), and the heaver the lead the more difficult it is to control. But when you have developed a good casting technique then you will be able to cast 8&bait further and with better accuracy.
GOD BLESS!
Earl-DC
PS. The heaviest lead that I use in practice is the 175g (dead cow). Last year I had three cast with an 8&bait rig, (one practice cast that blew-up (reel to fast) and two competition cast) at the last Cast-a-Muck in NC and was very successful in casting (the DEAD ELEPHANT)


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

dead elephant  nice one earl LOL. the NZ angling and casting association artificial bait event is cast with a max 170g sinker, a wooden dowel 100mm in length by 10mm in dia is attached directly to the weight with a length of mono 450mm long. they have distance and accuracy competitions with this setup, the accuracy comp is casting at targets set at 60, 70, 80, 90 and 100m. these rules i have are a bit dated [1990 ish] so they may have changed a few things by now. best wishes peter


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Earl , from what I have been lead to believe by a number of UK casters ,it is good to pratice with heavier leads ie 175 and 200g .The heavier lead slows down the cast and lets you consentrate on technique more . Haven't had a good oportunity to test yet as it is still freezing up here . When I heard of this practice method from Purglass Pete I tried it out just after Christmas and only had a 12oz trolling drail . 12 is tough to cast but did do a few Unitech style and Jimmy had a go with my HST OTG style . He hit better than me about 450' . When you drop back down to the 150g it feels like a feather after the 12oz (336g).


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for all th responses,however if I am casting incorrectly all th practice wont do any good as I am practicing bad form.Are there any videos with slow mo action available?DC is outta my league for a practice session but I am thinking hard about going to a muck if nearby.A video I could watch pause etc might help if my technique is lacking.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Cdog,

I knew these ol'boys would come through for us and the reality is we have to go back to school.

Translation, yes the 5-1/4oz crowd knows how to properly chuck lead and that knowledge is applicable to real field conditions which makes sense. Good to hear that there are actually 8*Bait contests - love it. Anything local for us in Hampton Roads and/or VA ? Help us out, where's the next nearest casting clinic ?? 

Thanks PT, Tommy, et al for all your posts  

Heaving the "the DEAD ELEPHANT",

`bucket


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Bucket & CDOG, Do you live that far from D.C.; where these guys practice? I drive 2 1/2 hrs. to practice with these guys. I have been there atleast 3 times for practice on Saturday mornings and also for the casting seminar; which I stayed over 1 night. Videos are okay to watch; but being there to get help is MUCH BETTER. This casting thing takes time. Just take a look at the Sportscast distances from last year. They are all throwing further. Just my .02. pelican man.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

cdog; We at Anacostia are not out of your league. Anytime you can make it I guarantee we will make you feel at home. The regulars that come do cast over 600 ft but if you come every weekend and think about NOTHING else, in a while you'll be able to do the same. I hesitate to comment on the very "dead elephant" (8&bait), because I have done it for so many years, I have a different perspective. I will try any combination of weights and bait sizes to get baits out there when distance is important and there are new weights that hold much better, so you can use less weight that will go further and unless a very strong wind is in my face it will rarely be as heavy as 8oz, and never a "dead elephant" 8oz pyramid weight. Unless, and here is the part that is hard for me, since I remember a time when it wasn't so: Unless you are fishing the "conga" line at the Point. I guess it is ok for a locality to have a particular method that MUST be followed. At the point everyone uses the same rig and it rolls along and the anglers amble along with rod in hand, all at the same speed. It wasn't always like that but now it is and its the only way the spot is fished, no other method can be used, only "dead elephant", all else is verbotant! When ever I hear about 8&bait casting compitions I feel like it's rubbing salt into a wound. It just seems(to me) like a distance compitition is blasphemed when a localized, restrictive technique is glorified on the distance field. As a separate event, held out there on the sand at the Point or anywhere but the distance court, I guess it's ok to have some fun, but I,ve done it (been there, done that) and just wouldn't consider using those old sinkers (that are in a pan in the garage).I'd use the new breakaway impact leads that are neatly aranged in the camper drawer according to color code ready to fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Larry,Poser thanks for th encouragement.DC would be about a 21/2 hr drive for me.I would like to be able to cast better regardless of th weight.

Do you cast in DC or nearby?Don't laugh I have a phobia of big cities.I will be paying more attention to when yall get together an hopefully will make it up a time or two.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

cdog, During the week I will go down to Independent Hill( big water tower by soccer fields) on rt 234 midway from Dumfries to Manassas. How far is that from you? I am there from about 2 to 4:30 maybe a couple times a week if I can get away from my shop.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Cdog, Phobias! We had the casting seminar when that man and boy where shooting those people in D.C. I am not sure if that was a phobia. But it sure made us a little edgy. Especially when someone let the porta-potti door slam shut. pelican man. Poser Luppi, Colored coded sinkers! That is a good idea.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Poser,weekdays would be outta th question as I work till 5 an live south o Richmond.Been a while since I drove up there but I think I'm about 2 hrs solid from there.Not familiar with th turf up there really.I'll post for directions when a weekend looks good. Yall do this every weekend?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Larry,

Hangin' w/the big dawgs and you all is 4+ hours for me  

I'll have to count on 8&Bait schooling me from Poser-L's teachings  

THX for your 2c, sorry I can't give you back some change,

`bucket


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

CDOG: Yes every weekend! I think we have missed one this winter. We were there yesterday, kicking snow paths with our boots. We actuall had a good time of it and the exercise of walking out and back in 5 inches of snow kept us warm.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

"Cast-a-Muck" ???

What, where, and when is this ?

(Yes, I know the thread is 11 years old )


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I read this entire thread and did not realize it was 11 years old until Charlie started talking about kicking snow!!! Looked that the date then ha. It was worth reading again.


----------

